# Trier per MTB



## H.Bibi (7. August 2006)

Gibts hier eigentlich keinen Trier-Fred???
Hier fährt doch sicherlich auch wer, oder? Hügel und so???

Wie wärs mal mit ner gemeinsamen Tour???

Grüße

H.Bibi


----------



## Busch (8. August 2006)

Joo,

also son trier-thread such ich ja eigentlich auch schon lange ...

würd gern mal wieder richtig aufs bike ... aber irgendwie muss ich auch zugeben, dass ich (wohn noch nich so lange hier in trier) hier nie was vernünftiges (sprich ne schöne knackige abfahrt) gefunden hab ... hab aber auch nich viel gesucht leider...

hat da wer tipps? 

Würd auch gern wo mitfahren ... bin aber jetz erstmal im uralub etc. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergaufSepp (9. August 2006)

Erstmal: Trier liegt geografisch im Hunsrück, nicht in der Eifel (jedenfalls größtenteils...)  

Mal hier gucken :http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php?action=view&entity=list&next_view=list&search_type=simple&country=Deutschland&federal=&filter=&form=list&search_words=Trier&submitButtonName=Suchen

Über google-Earth sieht man schon so ungefähr wo es hingeht.

Aloha,
Sepp


----------



## Jeru (14. August 2006)

ich denke mal weisshauswald ist für euch ein begriff !? und dann gibts halt noch unseren dirtpark den g-spot... am geozentrum !


----------



## H.Bibi (15. August 2006)

Hey...
ihr seid schon eher so Downhill (oder so) Freunde, oder?
Weißhauswald ist ja schön, aber der ist ja zum Laufen schon (fast) zu klein, mitm MTB ist da ja nach spätestens 60 min Schicht.
Fahre allerdings auch lieber durch die Gegend (nennt man das CrossCountry?).
Danke für deinen Tipp aber!


----------



## kaspar (15. August 2006)

hallo,

hier ein tipp:																								


Herbstabtrieb für Mountainbiker in Bekond 


	8. Oktober 2006			Start:  10.00 Uhr

				Strecken:
a) 30 km  mit ca. 850 Höhenmetern
b) 60 km mit  ca. 1800 Höhenmeter


Zeitnahme und Wertung für Zweierteams auf beiden Strecken 

Startgebühr:     
Einzel: 10,-	 Euro  
Team:  19,- Euro pro Team
Nachmeldegebühr ab 1.10.06: 5,- Euro 

Veranstalter: SV Vecunda Bekond 
Anmeldung: www.bekond-aktiv.de
Besondere Hinweise:

Startberechtigt:
Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle gesunden  Sportlerinnen und Sportler. Personen, die das 18. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben, benötigen die schriftliche Zustimmung der Eltern, um teilnehmen zu dürfen. Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein ist nicht erforderlich. Für Hobbyfahrer/innen empfehlen wir ein Mindestalter von 16 Jahren.

Kopfschutz und Sicherung: 
Das Tragen eines Helmes (fester Helm, kein Sturzring) ist für die Fahrer Pflicht. 
Auf der Strecke ist ein Erste -Hilfe-Geländefahrzeug des MHD Föhren unterwegs, außerdem steht auf der Hälfte der Strecke ein Erste-Hilfe-Fahrzeug des MHD.

Naturschutz: 
Das Wegwerfen von Abfall außerhalb der markierten Verpflegungszone ist untersagt. Im Rahmen der Veranstaltung dürfen nur die ausgewiesen und markierten Strecken benutzt werden. 

Verhalten auf den Wegen:
Wanderer und Fußgänger haben auf der Strecke grundsätzlich Vorrang.  Auch wenn ausschließlich Wirtschaftswege und Pfade genutzt werden muss eventuell mit land- und forstwirtschaftlichen Fahrzeugen gerechnet werden.
Beim Anhalten auf den Wegen ist ausreichend Platz für die Durchfahrt anderer Teilnehmer oder sonstiger Wegenutzer zu lassen. 
Vor allem im Weinbergsbereich ist mit Winzern bei der Traubenernte zu rechnen, daher bitten wir um erhöhte Vorsicht

Technische Voraussetzungen: 
Für das Moselhöhenbiking/ den moselhalbmarathon werden nur taugliche  Mountainbikes zugelassen. Jeder Teilnehmer muss vor der Teilnahme selbst einen Sicherheitsscheck durchführen. 

Haftung:
Die Teilnahme findet auf eigenes Risiko statt, für Unfälle, Verlust und Diebstahl  wird keine Haftung übernommen. Jeder Teilnehmer verpflichtet sich bei der Zahlung des Startgeldes auf jegliche Haftung durch den Veranstalter zu verzichten und hat selbst für entsprechenden Versicherungsschutz zu sorgen. Es gelten die StVO und die Bestimmungen des BDR.

Startnummern:
Sie erhalten bei der Anmeldung eine Startnummer, die Sie bitte nach erreichen des Ziels wieder zurückgeben. Wir haben somit einen Überblick, wer sich noch auf der Strecke befindet. 

Verpflegung während des Rennens:
Aufgrund der geringen Startgebühr wird während des Rennes keine Vollverpflegung geboten. 
Wasser, Schorle, Obst und Gebäck/Müsliriegel werden an zwei Verpflegungsstellen angeboten.

Duschen und Radwäsche möglich

Fahrstrecken:
Bis km 23 haben beide Strecken den gleichen Verlauf. Dort ist eine Verpflegungsstelle und dann trennen sich die Wege, führen aber später noch einmal auf einem Teilstück von 2,5 km auf dem gleichen Weg bis zur 2. Verpflegungsstation. Von hier aus geht es für die einen direkt ins Ziel, die anderen müssen noch 20 Kilometer strampeln.

Zeitnahme und Teamwertung: 
Bei Mountainbikern, die als Zweierteam auf der Strecke unterwegs sind und gemeinsam (max. 1 Minute Abstand) das Ziel erreichen, wird eine Zeitnahme und Wertung durchgeführt. Jeweils 1. bis 3. Platz der Zweierteams auf der 30 und 60 km-Strecke erhalten Preise.


----------



## zack (16. August 2006)

Natürlich gibts hier Hügel ! Wer Lust hat einfach hier melden oder PM.
Unter der Woche gehts meist so für 2 Stündchen gegen 18:00 los; am WE gerne auch etwas länger.


----------



## H.Bibi (16. August 2006)

@ Zack:
na das ist doch mal ein Wort!
MTB ist gerade in der Werkstatt, aber ab nächster Woche komme ich auf dein Angebot gerne zurück!


----------



## mtb-schweich (13. September 2006)

Hey besucht doch mal unser neues Forum Trier und Umbgebung........

www.mtbschweich.kostenloses-forum.de

freuen uns über jeden Besuch


----------

